# Year end reflection on freebees:



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably wouldn't surprise anyone to know we have given away thousands of freebees this year.  

So, it's time to reflect on the wisdom of our method.  Right now, we kind of close our eyes and pick a blank or two. (or more if the order is large)

When this question has been posed, concerning food items or blanks, blanks have won, hands down.  (I guess none of us is starving and needs sustenance!!)  But, we are also concerned that some seem to be making smaller orders.  Is this to leave room for freebees?  Some of the comments have said exactly that.  (Not the response we had hoped for:frown::frown

So, we are now thinking of using the ULine (a shipping supply company we use) approach:  The bigger your order, the bigger the "freebee" you get and you get to PICK the one you want.

We are looking for input,  please vote and comment!!

Ed & Dawn

There is no way I can find to edit the poll, so the results will be public--although WHO votes will not be----sorry, it was supposed to be "secret" for a week, but I screwed up and hit "publish".  Ed


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 27, 2013)

Vote? I like your idea! I also like the freebies, but those are a bonus, not an "item I have to leave room for".


----------



## edman2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed and Dawn,
My first response is "beggars can't be choosers!"  I don't order from you to get a freebie.  They are  nice and are appreciated but not essential.  I really don't want to pick.  Anything I get is a gift.  In the circles I travel in it's called "grace!"  Do what you must to maximize your marketing but for one I am just glad to get whatever you send.  The size of my order is never determined based on "freebies."  It's always based on the amount of money I have available or the urgency of my order.  If I just need one or two items quickly I usually add a few things to get the most from my shipping dollar.  Best wishes.
Freddie


----------



## Leviblue (Dec 27, 2013)

+1 with ChrisN. I order for the quality, service and price in this order. Freebies are a nice surprise but no it a show stopper for me. I cleared out some aging stock for Christmas and need to do an inventory. I'll bevcworking on reorders soon.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 27, 2013)

Freebees are almost always not blanks that I would use. Though I did once use a freebee that resulted in two orders for a total of four items that sold for a combined $305. That was right after I posted here that I never use freebees...


----------



## Dolphinjon (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll admit I like freebies because they are typically not something I would order and I like the surprise. I will say that I first tried a rhino plastic because it was a freebie and now I look for excuses to buy them. I do not order from you I get freebies. I like them, but I order from Exotics because of the selection, the price, and the service. There are certain items I order from other suppliers because either only they carry them or else because they are running a sale. 
While I look forward to the freebies, I'm still always surprised when I get one, and assume that if my order is too big to jam one in, then I don't need one because I got plenty of others to play with. Unfortunately, I don't think I've ever had the need, or the money, to do a really large order. Maybe someday I'll be lucky enough too...


----------



## Mike Powell (Dec 27, 2013)

I like freebies also, and I use them. But I also order on what I have the extra money to spend, the freebie is just a bonus for me. Being still new to wood turning, andything I can turn is more practice and more practice means better results. To this point I have cut up oak firewood, dow rods, pine 2x4 (which never finished because they all exploded), I use what ever I can.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 27, 2013)

The freebies are nice but not at all why I order from you. And I don't make smaller orders to leave room for them. I order based on what I need/want how many dollars I have to spend and the service I receive. 

I don't use the blanks very often, and probably got more use out of the cookies, Thanks Dawn.. 

I would rather keep prices low and get bigger quanty discounts than a blank that I would not use. But the freebies are always a nice suprise.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## dtswebb (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed and Dawn,

The freebies ain't why I order with y'all, but I will admit that I always look forward to seeing what got added to the order.

In many instances, the freebie isn't something that I would otherwise order or think about trying to turn.  One of the first freebies I received from y'all made me learn to paint the insides of the blanks and I thank you for that lesson.

I prefer the surprise and hope y'all don't change.

Matthew


----------



## Teeball (Dec 27, 2013)

The freebies are nice but, the selection and service is what keeps me coming back. Thank you Dawn & Ed.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 27, 2013)

I hesitate to take part in these kind of polls because I am not your average turning customer, If there is such a thing.  I dont need or care about freebees.  Several of the freebees you send me I pass along to someone else. However,  Several of them were things I tried or that I used that I wouldnt normally order, resulting in me ordering more of them in the future. Sometimes being able to see it in my hands made a difference.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 27, 2013)

Freebies do not affect what I order or how much I order that's based on the fact I'm ordering what I want and at a price I'm happy with paying. The freebies, to me, are a nice gesture of thanks from the vendor and always appreciated. I usually find some good use for them and results are always as good as anything I've purchased. LOVE em!


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 27, 2013)

"freebies" aren't free. 

Id rather have better prices and no freebies.


----------



## MichaelD (Dec 27, 2013)

I appreciate the freebies, have used them and even sold some and ordered more of the same but that is not why I order from you nor determines the amount of the order.  And if you continue the program I would prefer blanks.


----------



## Boz (Dec 27, 2013)

I like doing business with people that that I like.  We have met and I like your products, selection and prices.  As for the freebies that are great fun.  When I get one I try and use it to make a pen that I am going to give away to a friend or co-worker.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2013)

We are VERY likely to continue giving freebees---we enjoy it.

Like most things, we don't KNOW what our customers would prefer---so we hope to get some direction.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 27, 2013)

It doesn't much matter how you structure it to me. 

What's easy for you!

As far as smaller orders go additional shipping costs make that a dumb move if done intentionally.  IMO. 

I place smaller orders because I only spend money on pen stuff when I make money or pen stuff.    Also because people ask for stuff at in opportune times.


----------



## CMYERS52 (Dec 27, 2013)

Freebies  are nice but I would place the order even without them. I place my repeat business on customer support and quick shipping which you are great at.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh boy...!, what a can of worms you open...!

I'm on both sides of the fence on this one so, I can understand what you are trying to get at however, I don't think that you are ever going to get the answers you need...!

Myself, if I'm to get a freebie or a "gift" as I call it, from a vendor/business/ anyone, I prefer not to know what it is, and certainly put no expectations towards it, that way the "surprise" doesn't affect you as much, either way.

I'm I am asked if I prefer, constant quality, low/fair prices, good service and fast shipping, Vs any sort of freebie(s), I go with the first option, any time...!

My way of thinking in relation to the "freebie" phenomenon, even as a hobbyist, is that, I only "give" what I can afford to lose, and make it the  same principle (freebie criteria) for everyone, some will appreciate it more than others and, in the day I feel "obligated" to give freebies/gifts, is that day I will stop it, period.

So, regardless which way you go, will be always some people that will not appreciate or ignore the gesture, that is just the way it is, like it or not, is called "human nature"...!

Cheers
George


----------



## BKelley (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed,

I don't order a lot and do not expect a freebie, but I sure do appreciate your thinking enough of your customers to include a freebie.  Your merchandise and service is the reason I order from you.  I'm sure you have built a good business and it was because of quality goods and excellent service.  Thank you for your graciousness to the pen turning world.

Ben


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 28, 2013)

I order from Exotic because of the people.


----------



## Tieflyer (Dec 28, 2013)

While I do like the surprise element and see this as a way to try something new, it's not my motivation to order. You have a great selection, fair pricing and excellent customer service.


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

Majority of my orders are the "i want" factor, not "i need". So with that said, i usually spend a hundred dollars or less (unless it's for a special order)  I always looked at the freebies as your way of saying thank you for the order, plus, the personalized hand written note on the included invoice. I don't expect freebies, although after each order i place, i think to myself, i wonder what Dawn will throw in this time. and when the package comes, i dig past the stuff i ordered to find the freebie. If i could mark 2 of the given answers i would. I love the freebies but love the lower cost even better. Ed, do what's best for exotics. Thank you and Dawn for everything. :biggrin:


Harry (i like freebies)  M


----------



## jsolie (Dec 28, 2013)

I appreciate the freebies, but they are not what keeps me shopping at Exotics.  It's your service, selection and pricing.  My wife does like it when I get a package from y'all as she really seems to like the variety of blanks.

A little side story of one of your freebie blanks:  On my first order, there was a purple blank in the package that was a freebie.  It got used in a pen for my wife which she really liked.  My daughter saw the pen when she was home from college, and really liked it as well.  I bought another blank and made a pen for her.  It turns out that the shade of purple in the pen is very close to one of her wedding colors.  My daughter decided to give pens to her wedding party as gifts.  So that freebie blank has turned into more sales for you, and is a small part of my daughter's wedding story.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 28, 2013)

Freebees have no effect on my buying.  I order what I get from you folks because:
a) I like you both
b) You're the best place to get the things I buy from you.


----------



## greggas (Dec 28, 2013)

I echo DTSWEB's comment...I look forward to seeing the surprise...it has become a tradition.

I am surprised to see so many answer in the poll to eliminate the freebies.  I would hesitate to do this in that I think it could have a negative connotation to some based on the tradition you have instilled.

Happy New year Ed and Dawn


----------



## Boz (Dec 28, 2013)

On further reflection on this topic the short hand written note on each order speaks very loudly about how much the two of you care about your customers.


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 28, 2013)

freebies are nice, but they don't effect how much or how often I would order


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 28, 2013)

I do like that surprise, yet there was one item a really outstanding blank that I wished I could have purchased more. Overall I if you decided to bring it to an end, I will still purchase from Exotic Blanks...  it is Jeff Powell's blanks that keep me coming back.


----------



## jeweler53 (Dec 28, 2013)

I pretty much concur with what has been said before. I order from you because I get a fair price, great service and top quality. Whether you include a freebie has no bearing on what I order. Everyone likes "free", but if you look at it another way you could just include a couple of dollars in discount coupons for future orders at the same cost. Do what feels right to you. You will get my business either way.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 28, 2013)

I order from you guys because of your great inventory and even more fabulous service.  Whether you tuck in a freebie or not is not a consideration -- although they are a nice touch:wink:.  More important is the quality of service, the personal touches with the notes and the great volumes of information you freely share with everyone.  You two ROCK!


----------



## yaroslaw (Jan 4, 2014)

First of all - I will buy from you regardless of freebies. 
And I don't like the idea of pressing you into something (adding freebies or not).

But, given a choice, I'd rather leave it like it is now. The most fun in freebies is a surprise Great idea for freebies is something I would not normally buy but that is popular among others. 

PS My last order made a pretty full box, so instead of freebie blanks I've received some freebie kits from you - I appreciate that as well!!! 
PPS Yes, I always check freebies first when opening package


----------



## dudstuen (Jan 4, 2014)

Ed and Dawn, I always have appreciated your freebees, But I order from you because of your great service and quality items. I am looking right now to order more but have to wait till you get what I want back in stock, I am in no hurry but can't wait to get your notify me email. Keep up the good work. Regards, Dave in ILL.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 4, 2014)

How big does an order need to be to qualify for a free kringle?:eat:arty:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2014)

The Penguin said:


> "freebies" aren't free.
> 
> Id rather have better prices and no freebies.



While this would seem intuitively obvious, it is not entirely correct.

Other companies have employees whom they must pay, and, if they work more than 40 hours, they pay "time and a half", on Sunday-"double time" and on some holidays--"Triple time".   We fill these same holes with two people who are paid by any profit that we can generate.  OR that profit can be left in the company to pay for growth (growth requires more inventory, and inventory requires cash).  Dawn and I opt for the latter---we still support ourselves from my other "corporation".

So, we are able to keep our prices lower than competition and STILL have a profit, because we are willing to work longer than most, "for free".

At this time of the year, we do a lot of "self-evaluation".  Yes, freebees HAVE a cost--we were floored when we estimated that cost.  Then we divided the cost by the number of items we sold (computers ARE good for some things).  THAT would be the amount we could reduce those prices if we eliminate freebees.  IMO, that number was NOT large enough to convince a customer to shop with us.

AND we like giving freebees---so the program will continue, as will our policy of attempting to have the lowest price on "commodity" products.  Our partners will continue to set their own pricing and we will continue to keep our "commission" low.

Thanks to all for your input and for answering my poll!!

Ed & Dawn


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2014)

thewishman said:


> How big does an order need to be to qualify for a free kringle?:eat:arty:


  Bigger than any we have gotten so far, in our 5 year existence!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## glen r (Jan 4, 2014)

Ed/Dawn, freebee's are something that I consider an extra and doesn't make any difference on my decision to place an order with any supplier.  I greatly appreciate your quick service and item selection.  My health has forced me to slow down in my pen turning hobby so orders are fewer and smaller but I hope that this can be remedied in the near future.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a recipe for a Danish Kringle I found online from a person who used to live above a Danish Bakery in - of all places - Racine, WI!  Make your own, if you can't get there in person to try one (and if Ed won't send you one)

Danish Kringle (makes 2)

Dough
1 cake yeast
1/4 cup warm water
1 1/2 T sugar
1/2 cup scalded milk, cooled
2 egg yolks, beaten slightly
1/2 cup lard or shortening
2 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt

Dissolve yeast in warm water, add sugar. Add cooled milk and eggs and mix, Cut in lard or butter. Add in flour and salt. Knead dough to nice consistency. Let raise in bowl until doubled in size. Divide dough in half and roll out into a long rectangular shape approximately 6" wide by 24 to 30 inches long.

Beat egg whites until foamy. With knife, spread foam down center of dough only. (not out to edges). Add filling of choice (pie filling or nut mixture below) down center of dough. Fold edges of dough over the filling mixture, then fold up ends so filling will not seep out.

Carefully lift Kringle and place on cookie sheet in a horseshoe shape. Bake at 375 for 20 to 30 minutes. Glaze while still warm.

Nut filling:
1 cup nuts (pecan or walnut)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup butter
Mix together with hands into a nut paste
Pinch off pieces of paste and place them down center of dough


----------



## commercialbuilder (Jan 4, 2014)

The freebies are very nice to get even if I don't use them I give them to newbies who are wanting to learn and have limited funds, or to let anyone who comes by the shop to make there very own pen. 
The main reason I order from a company is quality, availability, price and great customer service which you do extremely well. The extra goodies just say to me you really value your customers and I appreciate anything you send from a piece of candy to a blank. 
Thanks
Mike Taylor


----------



## kovalcik (Jan 4, 2014)

My last order had about 10 different blanks. I spent over an hour switching things in and out of my cart to get what I liked and stay in budget. When they came, I asked my daughter which she liked best. Of course she picked the freebee.  Can I just send money and have you and Dawn pick out my order?  Would save me a lot of time.
Seriously, freebees are nice, but don't affect when I place orders or the size of the order. I like the surprise and trying different things. My vote would be to keep things like they are.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 6, 2014)

Freebies are something that is nice to have as a surprise. I would say limit orders with freebies to $25 or so. That does count me out of freebies sometimes because I usually order glue only from you guys and usually only a couple bottles at a time. Where you are located doesn't give the fastest shipping to SD. I do order other parts too but that is my. 02 

no offence intended.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------

